# Anodizing Batterys



## DCFluX (Apr 13, 2006)

This is a realitively new concept.

I was trying to slip my eneregizer 2500's into a silver 3D mag last night, 

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/nh15-2500.pdf 

With a Modamag 3D to 12AA 14.4 adapter.

At first it was a tight enough fit that the cells would grip the side wall and stop making contact with one another. So once I figured that out, I got my light working for about 10 seconds, damn didn't charge the cells.

So then I had to remove the bulb and switch to push the pack out and charge it. Tried to put the pack back in fresh off the charger, big mistake.

I skined the jackets off of most of the cells. To the point where the pack attempted to do a melt down and a solder joint was in the process of melting.

So I need a way to electrically isolate the casing of the battery again. Modamag suggested wraping the batteries in teflon tape, but that isn't an elegant solution.

So I was thinking that I had to grind the non conductive anodizing off of the mag to get a better ground contact, maybe I can anodize the casing on the batteries to make them non conductive?

So a couple of questions, Has anyone anodized batteries before? Does anyone know what the outer jacket of the cell is made of? and what is a good procedure for anodizing?

I was reading online that you just have to dip the metal in a solution and pass a curent through it. But I would like a little more information.

I have an idea to take the battery and stand it on some scrap PCB for the electrode and use a eyedroper to get the electrolyte to the exact level so the positve side doesn't get anodized, and then just buff the anodizing off the negitave contact when it is done.

It is a good idea, as it should only add 1 or 2 mills to the diameter of the cell.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think that'll work. Anodizing works by passing a current through an acid bath. It'd probably fry the batteries. 

Modamag and others can bore out the ID of your light to make the batts fit. There was also someone suggesting you line your batts such that the overlap of the wrapper points towards the inside of your batt tube.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 13, 2006)

how about the accrilic paint they use on bikes, it`s like an plastic, you could spray or paint it on, and it`s avalable in different colors.

regards.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Apr 13, 2006)

A thin layer of epoxy maybe?


----------



## DCFluX (Apr 13, 2006)

It would only fry the battery if I was running the cell in series with the power supply, I am just going to be conducting the outter shell. the only thing to worry about is acid eating away at the jacket and that is only if you are using acid for the electolyte. Some guy said he was using Coca-Cola, which I may opt to do as I have an ample supply, but he did not say what color it turned.

Yup, thought about the epoxy and paint. There is no way to guarentee a precision amount of paint on one side or the other, plus if it scrapes on insertion it will conduct.

Yeah, I did the rotate the batteries trick and my labels are still scraped off, I don't wan't to but another $20 in cells to replace the ones without jackets, this will look cooler and the cells will slide in without a hassle no questions asked without the wrappers, they just conduct with each other in a series configuration. If It was parallel I could do this all day long and probabley solder the batterys together.


----------



## wtraymond (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think you can anodize your batteries.

You can get very thin shrink wrap from BatterySpace.com and repair your batteries. 

You can also buy new batteries that may fit better. There is a not-so-up-to-date list of batteries that will fit in your unbored Mag here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=731867&postcount=67


----------



## DCFluX (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I did some research and the casing is made out of steel which will not anodize.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 13, 2006)

wrong post.


----------



## DCFluX (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, but I need the casings in something that will not conduct. Or does Zinc anodize? It might be worth the trouble to glavanize the batterys and then anodize them?


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's a suggestion...............pick up a bored light 

Mac


----------



## wtraymond (Apr 13, 2006)

Here here!


----------



## Chadsghost (May 8, 2006)

You might try Kapton tape. I believe it's a type of nylon which is strong, heat resistant, has a very high dielectric strength and is usually very thin. I've read that it's sometimes used to replace the shrink wrap on cells in high current battery packs as it allows heat to escape faster. It is a bit expensive but very useful. It also uses a silicone adhesive that removes cleanly. It's available at www.battlepack.com (excellent service) and www.mcmaster-carr.com (very fast shipping, their packages always arrive here the day after I order, from the next state). Good luck.


----------



## chesterqw (May 8, 2006)

i believe a bored light would make most sense.


----------



## howiesatwork (May 15, 2006)

If the coating on the cells was thick, then some clear packaging tape might work.


----------

